# PLL, OLL, And LL Skips.



## skatemaster78 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello everyone, This thread is just to talk about skips. Like how many pll skips you've had in a row, in a day. How many LL skips you've had, (etc..).
I thought it would be cool to make this because I had 9 pll skips, and 2 oll skips today and I thought it was kinda cool. And I've never had a LL skip.
Also I've had 2 pll skips in a row, twice.
What all have you had?


----------



## Chrish (Nov 21, 2010)

Either you do 5000 solves in a day or you suck at scrambling.


----------



## CubingCockney (Nov 21, 2010)

I've been cubing for about 5 months now, and I always seem to get OLL skips constantly. Probably have had about 30 odd since I started cubing. I have only had a couple of PLL skips but once I had an OLL+PLL skip which I figure is pretty rare. I was averaging around 50 secs at that point and managed to get a 30 sec solve, realised this was very lucky though and probably wouldn't happen much more in the future.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 21, 2010)

Sorry for the slow times this was when I was even more of a nub:
16.05, 15.26, (10.13)[PLL skip], 17.92, 16.16[OLL skip], (19.19), 16.91, 17.80, 18.33, 14.93[PLL skip], 11.70[LL skip], 14.69[PLL skip]


----------



## CubingCockney (Nov 21, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Sorry for the slow times this was when I was even more of a nub:
> 16.05, 15.26, (10.13)[PLL skip], 17.92, 16.16[OLL skip], (19.19), 16.91, 17.80, 18.33, 14.93[PLL skip], 11.70[LL skip], 14.69[PLL skip]


 
Make me feel like a MASSIVE nub with my times of 45  how long you been cubing for (I know its slightly off topic, but not to worry eh?)


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 21, 2010)

I've been cubing for about 1 year 4 months. I think I've had 1 LL skip, which was on my old 12.97 PB. The most in a row I've had was a PLL skip then an OLL skip in OH, both of which were qqTimer scrambles. The times were 25 and 23, both of which were PBs.


----------



## CubingCockney (Nov 21, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> I've been cubing for about 1 year 4 months. I think I've had 1 LL skip, which was on my old 12.97 PB. The most in a row I've had was a PLL skip then an OLL skip in OH, both of which were qqTimer scrambles. The times were 25 and 23, both of which were PBs.


 
So you've been cubing for 1yr 4 months, and what times are you achieving?


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 21, 2010)

I've known how to solve a cube for a while, I got seriously into it around July-August last year. The times I posted above were from June this year.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 21, 2010)

CubingCockney said:


> So you've been cubing for 1yr 4 months, and what times are you achieving?


 
I avg 17-19 on 3x3 and 4 on 2x2. My PBs are all on my youtube channel, if you're interested.


----------



## CubingCockney (Nov 21, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> I avg 17-19 on 3x3 and 4 on 2x2. My PBs are all on my youtube channel, if you're interested.


 
Yeah i'll take a look now  i'm just interesting on how far people have progressed and how far i've got to go 'til I manage sub-20 solves


----------



## Zeat (Nov 21, 2010)

omg i have been cubing for 9 month and I avg sub18 xD pb = 12.06


----------



## Dene (Nov 21, 2010)

Two PLLs in a row... in comp. YE


----------



## CubingCockney (Nov 21, 2010)

Been cubing for 5 months and PB = 37.00 
That any good? I'm still relatively new to cubing and don't know how fast I should be progressing


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 21, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Sorry for the slow times this was when I was even more of a nub:
> 16.05, 15.26, (10.13)[PLL skip], 17.92, 16.16[OLL skip], (19.19), 16.91, 17.80, 18.33, 14.93[PLL skip], 11.70[LL skip], 14.69[PLL skip]



That is absolutely crazy


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 21, 2010)

ive only had round about about 50 pll skips and 30 oll skips in my life. Never had 2 pll skips in a row nor oll skips but I have had a pll skip and an oll skip after that. I also have never ever had an LL skip ever.


----------



## CubingCockney (Nov 21, 2010)

when you say LL skip, you mean all of the last layer orientated and permutated after f2l?


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 21, 2010)

It means you skip the LL.


----------



## Innocence (Nov 21, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> It means you skip the LL.


 
If it's not already clear, yes, you are correct CubingCockney.


----------



## CubingCockney (Nov 21, 2010)

Guessing that's pretty rare, whats the chances of that then?


----------



## StefanR (Nov 21, 2010)

I am still waiting for my first ll skip


----------



## Cheng_943 (Nov 21, 2010)

how many times have you done today..


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 21, 2010)

CubingCockney said:


> Guessing that's pretty rare, whats the chances of that then?


http://www.google.de/search?q=Rubik's+Cube+chance+of+LL+skip


google.com Results said:


> 14 Aug 2010 ... Speedsolving the *Rubik's Cube* ( Speedcubing ) and Other Puzzles Forum ... What are the *chances of LL skip*? Is it 216*72= 1 in 15552? ...


...which happens to be correct.

Also see the Probability Thread.


----------



## CubingCockney (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow! 1 in 15552. Well I hope that I can come across one of them soon


----------



## Ágoston Török (Nov 21, 2010)

I started cubing 2,5 years ago. Once I had 7 PLL skips in 40 solves.  (www.cubetimer.com scramblings). I had 2 LL skips in my life. My first LL skip was when I could only solve the first two layer and the cube became ready once. (I didn't even know that it was a very lucky thing)


----------



## CubingCockney (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm guessing you weren't timing when you got the LL skip? hopefully i'll come across one soon enough.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 21, 2010)

I have had 1 OLL skip and about 5 PLL skips but never a LL skip


----------



## emolover (Nov 22, 2010)

I often get PLL skips and OLL skips. But I have never gotten a LL skip... that would be insane. But I get a few cross skips and many F2L pair skips.


----------



## Matt (Nov 22, 2010)

I've had ONE LL skip on a non-crappy handscramble, like maybe 10 OLL skips, and 3 PLL skips in my Ao5/12 PB


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 22, 2010)

I've had hundreds if not thousands of LL skips.

(Ok, I swear that's the last time I'll do that)


----------



## kdawg123 (Nov 22, 2010)

I've had one LL skip, but without timing. Also when I was still using Pogobat method, I was on the last layer, and did an F R U R' U' F' and it was solved and I went freaking crazy.


----------



## avgdi (Nov 22, 2010)

kdawg123 said:


> I've had one LL skip, but without timing. Also when I was still using Pogobat method, I was on the last layer, and did an F R U R' U' F' and it was solved and I went freaking crazy.


 
That's a PLL skip.


----------



## kdawg123 (Nov 22, 2010)

I know, it was two different solves. I also had know idea what PLL/OLL was back then.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 22, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I've had hundreds if not thousands of LL skips.


 
Dangit, you beat me to it 

I've had like 5 LL skips in a row. I get one like every ten solves or so.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Nov 22, 2010)

Never had an LL skip 
The best I had was 6 move OLL + PLL skip, happened three times. Once was when I used beginner method, got 29.xx. The most recent time it happened I got my PB, 15.90.


----------



## skatemaster78 (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah I've had like 3 cross skips. And a solve where all the f2l pairs were free.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Nov 22, 2010)

I had an untimed LL skip the other day, no AUF...it was disappointing.


----------



## skatemaster78 (Nov 22, 2010)

That's terrible dude. I really want one lol.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Nov 22, 2010)

Well...if LL skip means you skip the LL, then wouldn't the chances be 1/62208?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Nov 22, 2010)

skatemaster78 said:


> That's terrible dude. I really want one lol.


Yeah...thinking back, I think my first ever LL skip was 17.xx. 
Funny to think about  haha.


----------



## skatemaster78 (Nov 22, 2010)

Haha yeah, that is pretty funny


----------



## nlCuber22 (Nov 22, 2010)

Forced LL skip just now! 
Well, kinda. RURURU'R'U'R' to force the OLL skip then PLL skip -> U2.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 22, 2010)

I used Fridrich for more than a year, and I only had a few PLL skips. I had a couple more OLL skips, but that's because they were forced. I've never had more than one in a row.


----------



## JackJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Let me think about this one... 3 OLL skips on a row OH. 3 forced OLL skips and then got a PLL skip all with in the course of 20 or so solves. So it was kind of a forced LL skip, not really though.


----------



## CubingCockney (Nov 22, 2010)

JackJ said:


> Let me think about this one... 3 OLL skips on a row OH. 3 forced OLL skips and then got a PLL skip all with in the course of 20 or so solves. So it was kind of a forced LL skip, not really though.


 
how can you force an OLL skip?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 22, 2010)

CubingCockney said:


> how can you force an OLL skip?


 
Doing different insertions, you usually only do it on easy cases.


----------



## masteranders1 (Nov 22, 2010)

I've had maybe 20 or more PLL skips (they occur kind of often, I solve a lot) and maybe 4 OLL skips. I've been cubing since May of 2010.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 22, 2010)

4 total LL skips.
2 PLL skips in a row multiple times. One instance had no auf on both.
4 PLL skips in 3 competitions. (This is excluding my 1st and 5th comp)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 22, 2010)

0 LL skips.
0 skips on 3x3 in comp.


----------



## Godmil (Nov 22, 2010)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Well...if LL skip means you skip the LL, then wouldn't the chances be 1/62208?


 
Yeah technically, but even if you have to do an AUF it's considered to be a skip, so you can divide that big number by 4.

Does anyone else dislike OLL skips? I've only had 6 or 7 but when I get them I always go "Oh wow, an OLL skip, that's rare!" and it completely throws me off the PLL.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 23, 2010)

I've had a handful of skips. I've had like, 4 LL skips, 2 of them on video(What are the odds).
I've had 2 PLL skips in a row before, and OLL then PLL. Usually get a skip every 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 23, 2010)

I've had a handful of skips. I've had like, 4 LL skips, 2 of them on video(What are the odds).
I've had 2 PLL skips in a row before, and OLL then PLL. Usually get a skip every 2 or 3 days.


----------



## abctoshiro (Nov 27, 2010)

I count my skips.

with Fridrich:
OLL skip: 11 times
PLL skip: 7
LL skip: none

with Roux:
CMLL skip: 2 times
L6E skip: once
CMLL and L6E skip: once


----------



## Cuber65 (Nov 27, 2010)

handful of PLL skips
1 or 2 OLL skips
0 LL skips


----------



## Björn (Nov 27, 2010)

I solved my Cube in my bed & and it was my first solve of the Day.
LL-Skip of course... not timed.
On the whole, i had about 9-10 LL skips and, 5 were timed
times where 9, 12, 6.99, 7.67, and one on 5x5...^^


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 27, 2010)

A few months ago, I was getting skips like crazy. I took an average of 100 one day, only to find that I got 18 PLL skips and 14 OLL skips, but no LL skips.

I was kind of expecting Lucas to say, "I get OLL skips all the time," but maybe that's just me. =D


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 27, 2010)

One of the few times I used roux, I got an L6E skip
For CFOP, I have never gotten an LL skip


----------



## slocuber (Nov 27, 2010)

I've been cubing for more than 2 years and I haven't gotten a LL skip yet. But, I get PLL skips every day. Once I got a T OLL and PLL skip, that is the closest to LL skip for me.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't really get skips too often, but get a fair share of OLL and PLL skips. I've gotten two LL skips, one was 9.91, and the other was in Market Basket, so it wasn't timed.


----------

